# reptile pet supplies newcastle



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2011)

any good pet stores in Newcastle that sell reptile stuff with a good range?
as im new in the area and would like to know the best places to go....
cheers steve.............


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Steve, cant help with general stuff, but if you dont mind a drive down to the C Coast, All things slimey, have everything you want. If you are after rodents, I get all mine up there from GuyeH, who is a member on here...top bloke!


----------



## wokka (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossroads Reptiles at Lake Road, Argenten (near Cardiff) has the best range of Reptile products.


----------



## Norm (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossroads would be my recomendation also.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 13, 2011)

hydro shop and reptile supplies, warnersbay


----------



## Tinky (Aug 13, 2011)

There are several pet shops in Newcastle that have a good range and knowledge in regards to reptiles.

You might also want to check out local herp society SOFAR.

There is also a Newcastle group on this site if you are looking for who else is around. There is a fairly strong herp community here, so you should fit right in.


----------



## jacorin (Aug 13, 2011)

nice to see/hear from u again tink....lolololol


----------



## fishunter (Aug 14, 2011)

if you dont mind alittle drive, Hunter pets at Thornton have a pretty good range.


----------



## jacorin (Aug 15, 2011)

yeh not that good tho fishy,and pretty pricey


----------



## fishunter (Aug 15, 2011)

jacorin said:


> yeh not that good tho fishy,and pretty pricey


Hahaha im inclined to agree with you on that one, but if you like fish their range is great...


----------



## reaver (Aug 16, 2011)

Krempins in tingira heights have most things excluding food, I especially like the enclosures they have.
For food I usually go to kotaras petbarn.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 16, 2011)

reaver said:


> Krempins in tingira heights have most things excluding food, I especially like the enclosures they have.
> For food I usually go to kotaras petbarn.


they are expensive, I've found the hydro shop to be the best because it's relatively cheap and because brock (the store manager) is very knowedgable and knows what he is doing with reptiles.


----------



## Jen (Aug 16, 2011)

Brock is a lovely guy, will go out of his way to help.


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 17, 2011)

Crossroads Marine & Reptile
Krempins

They're the main ones that have quite a bit of reptile stuff..
Otherwise there's these (not an extensive range:

All About Fish, Amphibians & Reptiles (Warners Bay)
various Petstock and Petbarn stores..

I didn't think the prices were too bad at Krempins.. I got my last thermostat (Lucky Reptile ThermoControl II) from Krempins.. It was much cheaper than another store (won't name names). Still not as cheap as the same thing on ebay (about $20 difference -- negligible), but I wanted it right at that moment and didn't want to wait.


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Aug 17, 2011)

The Pet Sop Boyz in Mayfield West


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, I forgot - Petshop Boyz, Mayfield West and Warners Bay.. Brock is great.


----------

